# No puedo decir que es/sea



## hfpardue

Hola a todos. Cuando digo "No puedo decir que..." ¿debo usar el indicativo o el subjuntivo? Por ejemplo,

No puedo decir que esa respuesta es incorrecta.
o
No puedo decir que esa respuesta sea incorrecta.

¿O ambas son correctas dependiendo de tu certidumbre? ¡Gracias!


----------



## MeGusta

Creo que la primera frase es correcta porque no hay duda.


----------



## hfpardue

Yo también creo que es correcta. Creo que lo es porque la he oído varias veces. A lo mejor "sea" es incorrecto en la segunda frase.


----------



## mhp

No puedo decir si esa repuesta es incorrecta (o no).
No digo que esa repuesta sea incorrecta.


----------



## hfpardue

mhp said:


> No puedo decir si esa repuesta es incorrecta (o no).
> No digo que esa repuesta sea incorrecta.


 
Pero estás evitando la pregunta, mhp 
La pregunta es, ¿se usa el subjuntivo después de "No puedo decir que..."? Yo sé sin duda que mientras estaba en España una amiga española me dijo "No puedo decir que (algún verbo en el indicativo) " y siempre he tenido la duda.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, se usa el subjuntivo después de *no puedo decir que*.  Es porque se está exigiendo algo, pero si sólo se quiere declarar un dato entonces se dice *no puedo decir*, sin el *que*, y ENTONCES es cuando se usa el indicativo.  Unos ejemplos:

 I can't tell you to not do that, but I want to - *No puedo decirte que no hagas eso, pero quiero.*
I can't tell you what he is doing - *No puedo decirte qué está haciendo él.*

Espero que esto aclare cualquier duda que tuviste!


----------



## hfpardue

Creo que te equivocas, maghanish2. En general, sí, se usa el subjuntivo después de _no_ [algún verbo] _que_... , pero _No puedo decir que_ es diferente, por lo menos jamás había oído el subjuntivo después de _No puedo decir que_


----------



## mhp

hfpardue said:


> Pero estás evitando la pregunta, mhp


 My personal opinion is that it depends on what you mean by “no puedo decir”

  If you mean ‘no sé’, then it is better with ‘si ’
  If you mean “no estoy seguro” then it can be followed by either “si” or “que+subjuntivo”
  If you mean “no voy a decir/no quiero decir” then it is better with “que+indicativo”


----------



## maghanish2

hfpardue said:


> Creo que te equivocas, maghanish2. En general, sí, se usa el subjuntivo después de _no_ [algún verbo] _que_... , pero _No puedo decir que_ es diferente, por lo menos jamás había oído el subjuntivo después de _No puedo decir que_


 
Pues si quitamos el *puedo* entonces es sólo *no digo que *entonces es como en inglés *to tell someone to do something* y en español esta construcción requiere el subjuntivo, así como el pronombre, usualmente.  Por ejemplo:

I told him to leave - *Le dije que saliera*

No estoy completamente seguro de si esta construcción todavía se usa cuando el verbo *poder *se introduce, pero yo creo que sí.  Quizá un nativo pueda ayudarnos a aclara esta duda.


----------



## animula

Yo personlamente, utilizo el subjuntivo en casi todos los casos. No diría: no puedo decir que es difícil, sino, no puedo decir que sea difícil. No Puedo decirle que venga. No puedo decir que no te quiera. No puedo decir que no sea posible. También, no puedo decir que manana saldra el sol. etc...


----------



## mhp

animula said:


> Yo personlamente, utilizo el subjuntivo en casi todos los casos. No diría: no puedo decir que es difícil, sino, no puedo decir que sea difícil. No Puedo decirle que venga. No puedo decir que no te quiera. No puedo decir que no sea posible. También, no puedo decir que manana saldra el sol. etc...


No puedo decir que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## animula

No puedo decir que esté de acuerdo.
X


----------



## animula

Yo no soy profesora, no sabría decir porqué es así. Sólo puedo decir cómo yo lo digo y oigo decir. Se agradecería un poco de ayuda a esclarecer este asunto...


----------



## hfpardue

maghanish2 said:


> Pues si quitamos el *puedo* entonces es sólo *no digo que *entonces es como en inglés *to tell someone to do something* y en español esta construcción requiere el subjuntivo, así como el pronombre, usualmente. Por ejemplo:
> 
> I told him to leave - *Le dije que saliera*
> *Le dije que se fuera.* [es una traducción mucho más común]
> 
> No estoy completamente seguro de si esta construcción todavía se usa cuando el verbo *poder *se introduce, pero yo creo que sí. Quizá un nativo pueda ayudarnos a aclara*r* esta duda.


 
Gracias por tus comentarios. Yo tampoco estoy totalmente seguro de si esta construcción sigue usándose cuando el verbo *poder *se escribe antes de *decir*. Mhp, quiero decir que no sé lo que es la respuesta correcta, y por lo tanto, no puedo decir la respuesta.

Parece que mhp y animula no están de acuerdo en cuanto al subjuntivo aquí.  Animula, aunque no seas profesora, valoro mucho tu opinión. No dejes de comentar.


----------



## animula

hfpardue said:


> Gracias por tus comentarios. Yo tampoco estoy totalmente seguro de si esta construcción sigue usándose cuando el verbo *poder *se escribe antes de *decir*. Mhp, quiero decir que no sé lo que cuál (porque: I don´t know which is the right answer, no?) es la respuesta correcta, y por lo tanto, no puedo decir la respuesta.
> 
> Parece que mhp y animula no están de acuerdo en cuanto al subjuntivo aquí.  Animula, aunque no seas profesora, valoro mucho tu opinión. No dejes de comentar.


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:


> My personal opinion is that it depends on what you mean by “no puedo decir”
> 
> If you mean ‘no sé’, then it is better with ‘si ’
> If you mean “no estoy seguro” then it can be followed by either “si” or “que+subjuntivo”
> If you mean “no voy a decir/no quiero decir” then it is better with “que+indicativo”


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## animula

I told him to leave - *Le dije que se fuera.*
I told him to go out- *Le dije que saliera.*
X


----------



## hfpardue

Gracias por la corrección. Quise decir "...no sé cuál es la respuesta correcta."
I don't know what the right answer is. 

Animula, 
I told him to leave. puede significar "Le dije que saliera" aunque admito que en general no tiene ese significado.
Por ejemplo, 

El Funcionario de Aduanas:  Lo siento, pero su pasaporte ha vencido.  No lo queremos aquí.  ¡Lárguese!
Juan Carlos:  ¡No me lo puedo creer!  (A su esposa) ¡Me dijo que saliera del país!

Es un poco drástico el ejemplo, pero creo que sirve.


----------



## animula

Lo dije mal?? :O


----------



## animula

Y cómo es que aún ningún nativo ha metido baza?


----------



## mhp

animula said:


> Y cómo es que aún ningún nativo ha metido baza?


no puedo decir que me he malogrado. [Menéndez Pelayo, Marcelino y Valera, Juan    ]
porque no puedo decir que lo he recibido; Santa Teresa de Jesús 
no puedo decir que la conozco [Unamuno, Miguel de ]
Ya no puedo decir que esto es vino, [Zubiri, Xavier]
puesto que no puedo decir que estoy libre de ellos todavía,[ Cervantes Saavedra, Miguel de]


----------



## animula

Vale. Son cinco contra uno y me retiro del juego. Pero que conste en acta que de mi boca no saldrían así  Per eso no lo dijeron hace mucho tiempo? Ya será castellano antiguo...


----------



## mhp

Pues sí, aunque hace sólo 25 años que murió Xavier Zubiri; sólo he buscado unos ejemplos en la base de datos histórica ya que todos estos son bien conocidos. No faltan ejemplos en la base de datos moderna. 

 Con eso no digo que no se use subjuntivo en algunos casos.


----------



## animula

Bueno, pues nada. Ahí tienes tu respuesta hfpardue. Debe de ser que en el norte usamos mas el subjuntivo. O sólo en mi casa... Y en la de mis amigos. Ya me habían apuntado alguna vez que usamos el condicional una barbaridad pero el subjuntivo?


----------



## hfpardue

animula said:


> Bueno, pues nada. Ahí tienes tu respuesta hfpardue. Debe de ser que en el norte usamos mas el subjuntivo. O sólo en mi casa... Y en la de mis amigos. Ya me habían apuntado alguna vez que usamos el condicional una barbaridad pero el subjuntivo?


 
Bueno, no pasa nada. Hablaré con la gente aquí para ver qué dice. Agradezco tu ayuda igual.

Por supuesto que les comentaré lo que me dicen.  Que no te quepa duda.


----------



## animula

Gracias. Ya nos comentarás lo que te dicen, no?


----------



## Californio

Hola:

Espero que esto nos ayude un poco
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjuntivo

Saludos


----------



## Vikingo

¡Hola a todos!

Yo lo veo así: La expresión "no puedo decir que" en sí no determina el uso del modo en la subordinada. Todo depende de lo que quieres comunicar.

Si quieres comunicar una duda sobre la subordinada, o si no quieres involucrarte sobre la veracidad de ella, entonces usas el subjuntivo. Eso me parece una situación muy normal.

Por otro lado, si lo que realmente quieres comunicar es lo opuesto de lo que dice la subordinada, entonces usas el indicativo. En este caso no se trata de una duda o de "no informar". Esto es un truco retórico muy usado, sobre todo en inglés. "I can't say that I agree" -> "I disagree".

También, todo el lío del subjuntivo surte efecto si usas el verbo "decir" en otro sentido que "comunicar", o si dices algo que rige uno u otro modo en la subordinada. Por ejemplo: "no puedo decir que se vaya". En este caso "decir" es un verbo de influencia.

¿Tengo razón?


----------



## hfpardue

Vikingo said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Yo lo veo así: La expresión "no puedo decir que" en sí no determina el uso del modo en la *oración *subordinada. Todo depende de lo que quieres comunicar.
> 
> Si quieres comunicar una duda sobre la *oración *subordinada, o si no quieres involucrarte sobre la veracidad de ella, entonces usas el subjuntivo. *Eso* *Esa *me parece una situación muy normal.
> 
> Por otro lado, si lo que realmente quieres comunicar es lo opuesto de lo que dice la *oración *subordinada, entonces usas el indicativo. En este caso no se trata de una duda o de "no informar". Esto es un truco retórico muy usado, sobre todo en inglés. "I can't say that I agree" -> "I disagree".
> 
> También, todo el lío del subjuntivo *surte surge* efecto si usas el verbo "decir" en otro sentido que *el de* "comunicar", o si dices algo que *rige* *rija* uno u otro modo en la *oración *subordinada. Por ejemplo: "no puedo decir que se vaya". En este caso "decir" es un verbo de influencia.
> 
> ¿Tengo razón?


 
Me interesan mucho tus comentarios. La razón por la cual empecé esta conversación es porque, efectivamente, oí decir a una española, "No puedo decir que (indicativo de algún verbo). Por lo tanto, pensé que esta forma se usaba, aunque no sea muy común o la mejor forma de comunicarse.


----------



## animula

También, todo el lío del subjuntivo *surte surge* efecto si usas el verbo "decir" en otro sentido que *el de* "comunicar", o si dices algo que *rige* *rija* uno u otro modo en la *oración *subordinada. Por ejemplo: "no puedo decir que se vaya". En este caso "decir" es un verbo de influencia.

*Surtir efecto* también vale 

X


----------



## hfpardue

animula said:


> También, todo el lío del subjuntivo *surte surge* efecto si usas el verbo "decir" en otro sentido que *el de* "comunicar", o si dices algo que *rige* *rija* uno u otro modo en la *oración *subordinada. Por ejemplo: "no puedo decir que se vaya". En este caso "decir" es un verbo de influencia.
> 
> *Surtir efecto* tabmién vale
> 
> X


 
¡Surtir efecto! ¡Qué bien! Nunca había visto el verbo _surtir_. Gracias. ¿Son correctas las otras correcciones que hice?


----------



## animula

Pues sí. Pero omitiendo la palabra oración también se entiende, puesto que está implícita en la explicación. O tal vez sin mencionarla tantas veces ya que resulta algo repetitivo. Con respecto al tema de regir, no estoy ya segura de nada, pero yo diría "si dices algo que *rige*" pero no sé por qué. 
X


----------



## hfpardue

animula said:


> Pues *sí*. Pero omitiendo la palabra oración también se entiende, puesto que está implícit*a* en la explicación. O tal vez sin mencionarla tantas veces ya que resulta algo repetitivo. Con respecto al tema de regir, no estoy ya segura de nada, pero yo diría "si dices algo que *rige*" pero no s*é* porqué *por qué*.
> X


 
Sí, sólo puse oración para evitar confusión. Creo que después de una o dos veces no hay que seguir escribiéndolo. En cuanto a "si dices algo que rige", creo que ambas versiones son correctas: si dices algo que rige/rija. Yo solamente puse rija porque me acostumbro a oír el subjuntivo después de _si...que_

Creo que la diferencia entre rige y rija es pequeña en esta oración.


----------



## animula

Vaya por Dios! Resulta que se me está olvidando el espanol!!! Si ya me lo decía mi madre que tanto vagar por el extranjero me iba a afectar. Muchas gracias de todos modos. Con ésta moda de los móviles los acentos van a desaparecer. Quizás tengas razón con lo del verbo regir. Me he dicho las opciones en voz alta varias veces hasta quedarme con la mía.
Saludos  X


----------



## hfpardue

animula said:


> Vaya por Dios! Resulta que se me está olvidando el espanol!!! Si ya me lo decía mi madre que tanto vagar por el extranjero me iba a afectar. Muchas gracias de todos modos. Con ésta moda de los móviles los acentos van a desaparecer. Quizás tengas razón con lo del verbo regir. Me he dicho las opciones en voz alta varias veces hasta quedarme con la mía.
> Saludos  X


 
 No te preocupes. Sólo te corregí en beneficio de todos, no para molestarte. Mi español dista mucho de ser perfecto.


----------



## animula

No, si te lo agradezco... a veces me despisto un montón. Ya lo cambié y todo ...


----------



## FanDeEspañol

mhp said:


> My personal opinion is that it depends on what you mean by “no puedo decir”
> 
> If you mean ‘no sé’, then it is better with ‘si ’
> If you mean “no estoy seguro” then it can be followed by either “si” or “que+subjuntivo”
> If you mean “no voy a decir/no quiero decir” then it is better with “que+indicativo”





Vikingo said:


> Yo lo veo así: La expresión "no puedo decir que" en sí no determina el uso del modo en la subordinada. Todo depende de lo que quieres comunicar.
> 
> Si quieres comunicar una duda sobre la subordinada, o si no quieres involucrarte sobre la veracidad de ella, entonces usas el subjuntivo. Eso me parece una situación muy normal.
> 
> Por otro lado, si lo que realmente quieres comunicar es lo opuesto de lo que dice la subordinada, entonces usas el indicativo. En este caso no se trata de una duda o de "no informar". Esto es un truco retórico muy usado, sobre todo en inglés. "I can't say that I agree" -> "I disagree".
> 
> También, todo el lío del subjuntivo surte efecto si usas el verbo "decir" en otro sentido que "comunicar", o si dices algo que rige uno u otro modo en la subordinada. Por ejemplo: "no puedo decir que se vaya". En este caso "decir" es un verbo de influencia.


Aunque se trate de un hilo muy antiguo, no quise abrir otro y quería dar mi opinión. Eso porque lo encontré buscando la respuesta para la misma pregunta.

Las dos respuestas citadas según mi opinión son conclusiones muy buenas y dicen más o menos lo mismo. Pues, ejemplos:

_No puedo decir que fuéramos los primeros que tuvimos esa idea mientras renovar este tipo de casa. Pero hoy todas las casas en la Urbanización tienen este tipo de ventana en la escalera._

=No me acuerdo si estuvimos los primeros.....

_No puedo decir que fuimos los primeros con esa idea. Nuestro vecino la tuvo primera.

=_No me atrevo de decir que fue nuestra idea porque sería una mentira.

_No puedo decir que tengamos buenas ideas porque esas no se puede forzar._

=No nos puedo forzar que tengamos buenas ideas porque el imperativo en este caso sera inútil.

Qué opinan?


----------

